# How high can i OC e8400 on stock intel hsf



## Renji (Feb 26, 2009)

How high can i oc e8400..like 3.2-3.3? or 3.6? 

stock intel hsf
artic silver 5 thermal paste
]

also on all stock settings is 55c to high in prime95?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont bother with stick intel heatsink ................ get a cheap cooler like the artic freezer 7 pro ...................... then you can hit 3.6ghz on stock voltages 

abort prime 95 if temps get to 63C ................... they should be around 35C idle and 45-50C for stress at 3.6 ghz with a better cooler


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

you take the piece of junk stock heatsink and throw it away it don't do good cooling at all


----------



## Renji (Feb 26, 2009)

the artic 7 freezer pro wont fit on ga ep45 ud3r would the vendetta 92mm work?


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

can you use a zalman they work good.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OCZ vendetta 2 will work


----------

